# Trifexis and liver disease....



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Any one have experience with giving Trifexis to a malt with liver disease.... Bentley is on denamairin daily and L/D diet....still pending his Protein C results and doing the work up for MVD....I didn't know if i should create any further damage by giving this medication.... however its really the only thing that controls fleas for us....... 

the topical stuff doesn't do to well since we visit my parents and they live in the country on 5 acres.... and he loves running around there.... 


thanks!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Rose - mine don't have liver disease but we did have issues with Trifexis - tummy issues for all three and lethargy, that was about a year ago when there was problems getting Sentinel. A friends dogs (maltipoo and Yorkie who are very small) have no problems with it. I guess they are just like us some react differently to the same meds. Good luck, wish they could irradiate stupid fleas!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A number of problems have been reported with Trifexis. I would find a gentler option for heartworm preventative and use natural oils for fleas, examining him thoroughly after being outside. I know you want him to be able to run and play but the toxins in Trifexis must be processed by the liver and that would put more strain on him.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

This is something that I would discuss with my vet-and if you don't trust the word of your vet, then maybe get a second opinion?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My boy Riley was recently diagnosed with MVD. At this time I am only using Dr. Mercola's Natural Flea and Tick defense spray. I spray it on them when I let them run in the yard. So far, so good. With his special diet and meds for his MVD to get toxins out of his body I refuse to put toxins in or on him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Absolutely NO SPINOSID to a dog that already has liver issues. That is the active ingredient in Comfortis and Trifexis. It can cause elevated ALTs. While these typically resolve with discontinuing the product, I would not risk if with a dog with an already compromised liver. 
Your options are natural topicals, chemical topicals, or the Nexgard monthly chew. If you have major flea issues, you'll probably like Nexgard.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Eva has MVD, takes Denamarin, and is also on a special diet...I only use essential oils on her...she does not go in the grass...only on the deck..


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Went to Vet today... She recommended to stop trifexis and start Revolution.. a topical heart worm/flea prevention for both my Malt and 4 month old Yorkie..

what oils are you referring to???


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I have been giving Bella Trifexis from the beginning. She is almost 3 now and 10lb finally. Now that the up'd her dosage the pill is larger and I can't get her to take it. As before I cut it up a wrap it with cheese but she just won't take it anymore. I am exploring other options for flea & Tick treatment and of course heartworms. I would love some recommendations. I just can't put her through it anymore


----------

